# Oden under 7 foot without shoes.



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Just read Oden is just under 7' without any shoes and 7' with shoes.

He has a 12 foot 2 inch vertical leap that is astounding to KP. He says Joel's is probably 11'6"


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Oden under 7 ffoot without shoes.*

think of a guy coming in for a dunk. Oden will be able to jump eight inches higher to block it than Przybilla, who in his own right is one of the toughest in the NBA to dunk on. :yay:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Oden under 7 ffoot without shoes.*

Damn it, why can't you edit the title of a thread?!? Could a mod delete one of the f's in the title?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Oden under 7 ffoot without shoes.*

what?! He's under 7 foot!? Draft Durant! 

Is anyone else disturbed about the fact the guy can reach up to 12 feet? I don't get how he or Joel can ever miss a dunk..if I could reach 2 feet above the rim with my hand, I'd be a dunk machine.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Oden under 7 ffoot without shoes.*

Well 7' with shoes so he's a 7' footer. IT's all really about with shoes on isn't it?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Oden under 7 ffoot without shoes.*



Schilly said:


> Well 7' with shoes so he's a 7' footer. IT's all really about with shoes on isn't it?


Just wait till he gets his shoe contract, he'll be 7'2" with shoes! :biggrin:

Plus he is 19, he might have a growth spirt left in him.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Oden under 7 ffoot without shoes.*



mgb said:


> Damn it, why can't you edit the title of a thread?!?


You can -- just go "advanced."


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Oden under 7 ffoot without shoes.*

Wait until Oden grows out his fro. He'll be 7'10" easily!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Oden under 7 ffoot without shoes.*



PorterIn2004 said:


> You can -- just go "advanced."


Thanks, but it seems to only change the title for that post, not for the thread.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Oden under 7 ffoot without shoes.*



mgb said:


> Thanks, but it seems to only change the title for that post, not for the thread.


Right, sorry.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Oden under 7 ffoot without shoes.*



> He has a 12 foot 2 inch vertical leap


It's not the height of the jump so much as the arm length and quickness off the floor that contribute to great reach and an ability to get to the ball. He's the anti-Yao. Long and mobile.

Dan


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Oden under 7 ffoot without shoes.*



craigehlo said:


> Wait until Oden grows out his fro. He'll be 7'10" easily!



How awesome would that be? 

Kobe drives into the lane, and sees a chance to dunk it, but out of nowhere comes Oden, and swat Kobe's crap with both hands, looking down at Bryant from a foot above. Intimidating as hell!:worthy:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Oden under 7 ft without shoes.*

Just got done reading the article in the Oregonian about Oden and Durant surprising everyone by running drills and loved this part:



> Penn said he left impressed with the ball-handling skills and the offensive weapons of both players, and Aguirre said he was particularly taken aback by Oden's footwork and dribbling.
> 
> "I was shocked that (Oden) could handle the ball as well as he could, that he could go right, go left," Aguirre said. "And his footwork was good. He has had some very good teaching somewhere . . . both he and Durant. They are very sound."


Quick said KP didn't think Oden and Durant was going to participate in the drills so he left early. I bet he's kicking himself now.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Oden under 7 ffoot without shoes.*

I will be interested to see the full measurement. I'm hoping for 6'11"+ and 7'0.5"+ with shoes. That will be plenty. Even if he is smaller, it didn't hurt Moses Malone or Hakeem (or Russell) to be relatively short.

It would be nice to see growth, and everybody hopes for it. But, David Robinson was the only guy I know in recent history that continued to grow at this stage. Maybe KG a little too.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Oden under 7 ffoot without shoes.*



Schilly said:


> Well 7' with shoes so he's a 7' footer. IT's all really about with shoes on isn't it?


Unless they start making them play barefoot (think Nike will allow that?). The article said "_For one, when he was measured without his size 19 shoes, he came in just under 7-feet. With shoes on he is 7-feet, which is what most teams go with anyway when they list player's height_." So, does "just under" mean 6'11½", 6'11¾" or ? Not that it really matters. When he takes the court, in shoes, he'll be over 7' tall with a 38" vertical. Not many (any?) guys like that around.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Oden under 7 ffoot without shoes.*

For comparison, last year LaMarcus Aldridge measured out at 6'10" barefoot and 6'11¼" in shoes. Patrick O'Bryant and Saer Sene both measured 6'11 barefoot and 7'0" in shoes. They were the two tallest players drafted last year. Aaron Gray measured 7'0" barefoot and 7'1" in shoes. It will be interesting to see how everyone measures out, including the internaional prospects like Yi Jianlian, Marc Gasol, Tigo Splitter, etc.

BNM


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Oden under 7 ffoot without shoes.*

what is his wing span?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Oden under 7 ffoot without shoes.*

what is his wing span?


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Oden under 7 ffoot without shoes.*

miles likes ice-cream more than basketball apparently


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

chad ford reported that oden measured in at 6'11" 1/2" without shoes, and close to 7'1" in shoes.

also of interest: i read that aldridge took a 2nd physical (after the deal with his heart) and that he grew 3/4 inch. which means he's now 6'10" 3/4" w/o shoes, and 7' w/ shoes. they do list your height w/ shoes for nba profiles, i believe. he have a legit 7' twins tower.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

BuckW4GM said:


> chad ford reported that oden measured in at 6'11" 1/2" without shoes, and close to 7'1" in shoes.
> 
> also of interest: i read that aldridge took a 2nd physical (after the deal with his heart)* and that he grew 3/4 inch. which means he's now 6'10" 3/4" w/o shoes, and 7' w/ shoes.* they do list your height w/ shoes for nba profiles, i believe. he have a legit 7' twins tower.


Sweet! Where did you hear that?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

wow they will be mosters just wow


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Chad Ford:

6'11.5" w/o shoes
7'1" w/shoes
7'5" wingspan


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Nate McVillain said:
 

> Sweet! Where did you hear that?


It says that on the back of Miricle Grow, just add water. :biggrin: 

Two starting 7 footers with one as a back up Hope the rebounding department has a better year this year. :yay:


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

HOWIE said:


> Two starting 7 footers with one as a back up Hope the rebounding department has a better year this year.


Hey, if we re-sign Luke Schenscher we could feature the first Quad Towers® line-up.

Seriously, 7'1" with a 7'5" wing span and a 38" vertical is just scary. I can't wait to see Oden and Aldridge patrolling the paint together. We should all bring "Lane Closed" signs to the games.

Something like:










Or maybe a matched pair for the two twin towers:



















Or maybe a simple message to opponents thinking about entering the key:










Fair warning:



















BNM


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

nice...I love the theme.

hehe, Im getting giddy again! woooO!!!!! 

the #1 pick in a once in a generation draft! WOOO!!!!!!

and an owner who's freaking rich!!! WOO!!!!!!

and a new scoreboard!!!!

and the ROY!!

No more **** from the rest of the league! 

We're not gonna take it! No, we ain't gonna take it! We're not gonna take it anymore, we're gonna dish it out!


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Greg "The Foreman" Oden and Lamarcus "Hard Hat" Aldridge - the Men At Work.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

I guess we can call Lamarcus and Greg the "BLOCK-BUSTERS"

gatorpops


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

When one or the other blocks a shot they can say thats another one for "TOWER ONE" or thats another one for "TOWER TWO" 

gatorpops


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

I say we incorporate the "rose city" tag into it somehow. 
Like "The thorn" or something...... The City of Roses just got a new thorn!

Although that is kind of a copy of the sign that the Timbers Army brings to PGE that says, "Welcome to the City of Thorns!"


prunetang


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

There is going to be a Block Party located on Get-That-Stuff-Outa-Here Lane.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Thunder Brothers! 

Thor and Oden!  

yeah vert of 12'2" at 7'1 with a 7'5" swingspan wow no way we pass on him

Thunder and Lightening!


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Utherhimo said:


> Thunder and Lightening!


Donner und Blitzen!

Nah sound's too much like Santa's reindeer.

BNM


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Cheech and Chong..


Wait, I'm sorry. I had a Rasheed Wallace / Damon Stoudamire flashback


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Donder und Blitzen get it right  Thor and Oden?


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Utherhimo said:


> Donder und Blitzen get it right


Actually, I did. Donner und Blitzen is German for thunder and lightning (and also the name of a river in SE Oregon). Donder is Dutch for thunder, but then it would have to be Donder und Bliksem (or Blixem).



Utherhimo said:


> Thor and Oden?


Shouldn't than be Thor and Odin?

BNM


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Oden under 7 ffoot without shoes.*



Schilly said:


> Well 7' with shoes so he's a 7' footer. IT's all really about with shoes on isn't it?


Someone in the NBA needs to try playing with platform shoes some day.

Maybe it would have helped Damon.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

BuckW4GM said:


> also of interest: i read that aldridge took a 2nd physical (after the deal with his heart) and that he grew 3/4 inch. which means he's now 6'10" 3/4" w/o shoes, and 7' w/ shoes. they do list your height w/ shoes for nba profiles, i believe. he have a legit 7' twins tower.


I really doubt this is true or this would have been a thread on this board with about 50 exclaimations in the thread. But if you could provide a link confirming this I'd love it.

btw... I'd like a better source then Chad Ford but 6'11.5 with a 7'5 wingspan is better size then most centers. It's how well he runs, jumps, and that he's coordianted which sets him far apart from the rest. 

STOMP


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

One of the things I like about Oden if you watch film of him, is when he blocks the ball, he puts just enough on it so often it just comes down to him, or comes down to team mates rather then being knocked outside or out of bounds. That is the heady type of play that gets you extra posessions, much like Bill Russell used to do.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

mgb said:


> Oden under 7 foot without shoes.


Me too.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Boob-No-More said:


> Actually, I did. Donner und Blitzen is German for thunder and lightning (and also the name of a river in SE Oregon). Donder is Dutch for thunder, but then it would have to be Donder und Bliksem (or Blixem).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the correction i must have heard it wrong when i was studying Bonder und Blitzen in german or the person said it wrong.....no biggee but the Thor and Oden (its Oden's name )...simple word play.... on the Thunder Brothers


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

mgb said:


> He has a 12 foot 2 inch vertical leap that is astounding to KP. He says Joel's is probably 11'6"


Do we know if that's a standing vert or a max vert? There's a pretty big difference between the two, that would be fantastic for a standing vert.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Utherhimo said:


> thanks for the correction i must have heard it wrong when i was studying Bonder und Blitzen in german or the person said it wrong.....no biggee but the Thor and Oden (its Oden's name )...simple word play.... on the Thunder Brothers


It often gets mixed up and a lot of it has to do with the spellings in the poem _The Night Before Christmas_ that have changed over the years. It was originally Dunder and Blixem and later changed to Donner and Blitzen. Also, the spellings and pronuciation in German and Dutch are similar, but not identical. In any case, I was actually thinking of the Donner und Blitzen River in SE Oregon when I typed my response.

The reason I like the Odin spelling for Oden's nickname is in Norse mythology, Odin is Thor's father and that fits in with Greg Oden appearing much older than he really is. Odin would be his version of Grandpa Lebron or Larry Johnson's Grandma-Ma. And it also ties in nicely the Donner und Blitzen as Thor is the god of thunder. So, Oden would be Odin and/or Blitzen and Aldridge would be Donner and/or Thor. 

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

P.S. If we went with Odin and Thor, we'd have to rename the Blazer Dancers the Valkyries.

BNM


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

hehe yeah  glad you got what i ment!


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> P.S. If we went with Odin and Thor, we'd have to rename the Blazer Dancers the Valkyries.
> 
> BNM





And the Rose Garden would have to be renamed Valhalla. 
I know that Valhalla is sort of the norse "heaven" or so, but I just looked it up and the word's literal translation is actually "House of the Slain". Wow, beats the hell out of "The Staples Center". 

Also, if we have to rename everything to fit the Norse nomenclature, who gets to be Loki? Bonzi, Sheed, Miles, Zach, Quintel, Rider?

prunetang


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

handclap problematic said:


> I just looked it up and the word's literal translation is actually "House of the Slain".


I LOVE that - especially a few years down the road when the Blazers go 41-0 at home.

BNM


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Boob-No-More said:


> I LOVE that - especially a few years down the road when the Blazers go 41-0 at home.
> 
> BNM


They had better go 41-0 on the road, too.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

Nightfly said:


> They had better go 41-0 on the road, too.


i think your expectation is too low. we have our playoffs road games to win too.


----------

